# Reflective film



## TokeyMcWeedy (Mar 12, 2011)

Has anyone used orca film? How does it compare to mylar 
or panda? I have personally seen a demonstration between
mylar and orca. Hands down the orca reflected twice as much
light as mylar.. The orca box also was a constant 10 - 15 deg.
less in temp as well. But at $200 a hundred ft. roll it isnt cheap..
Has anyone used orca and how does it compare?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2011)

I haved used Mylar,,but I prefer Flat White Paint. I didnt see any difference when I switched,,except for the white paint is easy to apply and no wrinkles.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 12, 2011)

mylar has a reflectivity of 90-97% so it would be hard for somthing to reflect twice as much light as it.

flat white paint is the most convienient IMO


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2011)

:ciao:   and Happy Growing...Im with these members as I have used the panda and Milar...It sux to clean and as above said  must be applied wrinkle free to get its best use..Flat white paint is cheap..

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2011)

I also do not understand how a reflective film can make a temperature difference, especially one that drastic?


----------



## Locked (Mar 12, 2011)

Is it worth the money for a 4% increase in reflectivity over flat white paint? I wld say no...it is 99% and flat white is 94.....so it is nowhere near twice as reflective.....I wldnt waste my money on it.
Jmo


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep,,,Flat white everytime.
 Do not use any egghell or simi gloss whites,,,Flat White Only.


----------



## TokeyMcWeedy (Mar 12, 2011)

Here is the link for orca...hXXp:www.orcagrowfilm.com[/url]  As i said if i hadnt seen it myself i wouldnt have believed it. My somewhat local hydro store has it on display...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL--Looks like Panda film to me.  I cannot imagine it being worth what they want for it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2011)

You can pick up a gallon of cheap Flat White paint for less then 15 bucks.


----------



## TokeyMcWeedy (Mar 13, 2011)

I need to clarify what I am doing.. I am building a grow tent
 using pvc and rboard so paint wont work as to the orca
it is 11mm thick and is more ridged. Has anyone tried this 
stuff? I dont expect everyone to believe me about it
but when a 100w cfl was placed in a box lined with mylar
The light meter regestered an average of 19.56  and 97° at ten inches
away from the bulb. Same bulb identacle box but lined with
Orca the average was 37.3 and 82.5° the boxes were12x12x12 inches
I was just curious if anyone has used it on a larger scale.. Next time
I am at disneyland ill see if they will let me vid the demo and post it somewhere
so u all can see it and dtae ir.own conclusions... Thx..


----------

